# p-38 Belly tank



## chambies (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new to this site and found it very interesting... so much information. I am looking to buy a P-38 belly tank to build a hot rod and race it in bonneville. If anyone knows of one for sale I would appreciate any information. Also I live in CA, the closer the better.
Thanks all.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new to this site and found it very interesting... so much information. I am looking to buy a P-38 belly tank to build a hot rod and race it in bonneville. If anyone knows of one for sale I would appreciate any information. Also I live in CA, the closer the better.
Thanks all.

Welcome and good luck mate....gentlemen, here we're talking REAL hot rodding! 8)

Can't help you with the tank mate, but welcome to the forum!

chambies, welcome to the forum.

Hate to say it, but the "drop tank" lakesters are few and far between these days.

If you were to find a vintage drop tank, it's value as a historical peice would make you think twice about wanting to make a bonneville or muroc hot-rod.

They are making reproductions though, prehaps this would be a bit more affordable, and easier to find 
p-38 Belly Tank, WW ll Drop Tank Shell, Mark ll Drop Tank Shells

Welcome to the forum, Chamblies.... Good luck on your search.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 14, 2008)

Good Luck!

At one time P-38 belly tanks were plentiful and I even believe that there was someone attempting to make some out of composite material. These days I doubt you'll find one and if you do you'll pay top dollar for it. Depending what you're building I'd look around for alternatives.

On Highway 58 just east of Mojave airport there was an old junkyard. The guy who owns it would only want top dollar for his "stuff." You might try placing an add in trade a plane or barnstormers for some other type of tanks and then modify them to your requirements.

Also try here;

CJAA Message Board


----------



## chambies (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I read about those belly tank speedsters before. Cool Idea. Definitely retro. What type of motor were you planning on building? We built a small block Chevy here at my place of employment for a salt flats racer a few years ago. He actually set a class record in it. It was a Corvette of some vintage.


----------

